
Show HN: HORU – The age guessing game - pezza3434
http://horu.io
======
gusmd
Interesting. I had an idea for something related but wasn't sure how open
people would be to uploading their picture to something like that. Care to
share some stats?

------
mswen
Kind of fun to guess on other people - didn't feel the urge to put up my own
pic.

UI comment - when I scrolled down to guess on people lower on the page it
seemed like sometimes it wouldn't let me activate the cursor in the right
space. Then when I completed input on a picture below the fold and then it
would jump back to the top rather than letting me continue with the next
person below the fold

~~~
pezza3434
Thank you for your feedback. I will look into this issue.

------
luckman212
Wow! I just learned that I am terrible at guessing people's ages. I fairly
consistently added 5 years to people's age. And, I seem to be better at
guessing the women's ages than the men's (I am a man). Interesting idea!

~~~
pezza3434
Just need to upload your own photo now! :)

------
yarper
Pretty interesting idea! It'd be good to see some analysis on the guesses
people make

------
nautical
Would be interesting to see comparison of humans vs microsoft and other
systems ....

~~~
pezza3434
Interesting idea!

